
Ask HN: What sign up method do you prefer? - everdev
a) Local auth - username&#x2F;password
b) oAuth - sign in with Google&#x2F;Twitter&#x2F;Facebook, etc.
c) Passwordless - get an Email with a 1-time login link (session preserved for ~30 days), no password to remember<p>Also, if you run a site, have you noticed greater user adoption with any of these methods?
======
tmnvix
Email as username and a password.

Sign in with Google/Twitter/Facebook? No chance.

While (c) is nice, and I have considered it for my own projects, it is
impractical because of greylisting[1]. See this comment from just a few hours
ago about signing in to Medium: "The first time I used it the mail didn't
arrive until the day after..."[2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14887204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14887204)

------
Rjevski
Username/password or passwordless. I never use third-party logins.

------
slater
d) username, e-mail and password

------
arca_vorago
I prefer none.

